# Quietest Exhaust?



## benk777 (Nov 2, 2009)

The 03 Rincon that I purchased (pics and separate post to come) came with a HMF exhaust that supposedly increases power output, but also makes the bike a bit loud. I also have the stock exhaust and jets. I want to make the bike as quiet as possible, and that's where I'm unsure of what to do. Should I keep the HMF on it and add a "stealth" exhaust add-on? Should I put the stock exaust and jets back on with a "stealth"? Or, is there a standalone quiet exhaust out there that you would recommend? What are your thoughts on the "stealth" add-on options? 

Lastly, is this something that I can do myself, or should I have a powersports shop do it for me? 

Thanks.

Ben


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

I KNOW that many will disagree, and i mightve in the past....but heres my story. i've ridden bikes and quads since i was old enough to beg for one. i know my way around 4 wheelers although there are certainly smarter folks out there. 

that said, after i buy a bike of. any kind, the first thing i did was pipe and jet kit, the second is tires. my most glaring example was a series of 400exs that i owned. i had 2 identical bikes but outta the box one was a smidge faster. thats the one i piped first. i decided i didnt have time todo it myself this time, so i took it to the areas most trusted bike mechanic ( he sets up all the local racers). when i picked it up o took it for a test run and it was certainly louder and felt snappier.

well i immediately loaded up some buddies of mine and we headed to st joe, the local sand flats and started racing.my bike was terribly disappointing in a class of stock bikes. so i unloaded my other ex and raced it against my newly hopped up one. i lost, WHAT!!!???

long story short, its been my experience that after many many pipes, jet kits, and mods...a stock bike will outrun it until you start adding in major components like larger pistons, cams, etc.

so for me, I won't be wasting time and money on anymore trick air filters, airbox lids, exhaust systems, jet kits, etc for my rigs. until you do major mods, the minor ones do very little to help and actually end up hurting your performance in more cases than not.

the fellas who have HONESTLY made their own comparison will usually have similar results. but most wont ACTUALLY try it and therefor continue to be enslaved by the aftermarket go-fasters manufacturers. none for me thanks. the factory apparently DOES know what they are doing, lol. and i don't have to listen to all that racket from the exhaust (and niether do my neighbors)

i say put the factory stuff back on. this message will self destruct in 10 minutes, cuz the townspeople with their torches and aftermarket shiny parts are comin!!


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

ps, hmf makes a quiet core for that pipe.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

http://www.arkansasduckhunter.com/atvsilencer.asp


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

ALC-GregH;859315 said:


> http://www.arkansasduckhunter.com/atvsilencer.asp


# Affordable
# High Quality, with no parts to assemble or replace.
# Designed with heat shield.
# Attaches to *factory muffler* in minutes.
# No power or performance loss.
# Quietest system for 4-stroke ATV's approx. 60 - 80%.
# U.S. Forestry approved spark arresters.
# Mounting brackets are sturdy, no rattling.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

mcfly89;858003 said:


> I KNOW that many will disagree, and i mightve in the past....but heres my story. i've ridden bikes and quads since i was old enough to beg for one. i know my way around 4 wheelers although there are certainly smarter folks out there.
> 
> that said, after i buy a bike of. any kind, the first thing i did was pipe and jet kit, the second is tires. my most glaring example was a series of 400exs that i owned. i had 2 identical bikes but outta the box one was a smidge faster. thats the one i piped first. i decided i didnt have time todo it myself this time, so i took it to the areas most trusted bike mechanic ( he sets up all the local racers). when i picked it up o took it for a test run and it was certainly louder and felt snappier.
> 
> ...


As sad as it is I have to agree 100% and i love the sound of DG pipe on my 400ex. The factory spend 1000's of hours doing r&d to get every little bit of power they can out of it. Especially if your talking about Honda bikes.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

www.atvsilencer.com

I have one on my rancher and I love it.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

Im not sure about the 400EX, but I have an 05 Honda Rancher AT 4x4...I put larger tires on, lift (cause I like em..haha)and obviously noticed a performance drop off...I put on a better breathing air filter, little improvement by itself, then I jetted the carb and its like I added 50cc's to it!! I got great results, I also had got an exhaust at the same time, installed and once again great results (with the exception of the excess noise..haha)....If the correct jet size is used, you can get excellent results, Im not saying that everyone is wrong, or I am right about stock/aftermarket...but I have gotten great results that without question improved the performance of my quad....with that being said, jet/air/exhaust upgrades changed my mind about going to a larger machine for the time being....saved me thousands of dollars by spending a couple hundred!....JMO...but the parts I installed on my machine arent just shiny show pieces...they all brought the machine back to life...I have the proof everytime I fire it up!...I did the same upgrade on my father-in-law's Suzuki Eiger, he couldnt believe the improvement he saw, throttle response became real snappy, has the extra power to muscle through a good mud hole that wasnt there before....

I have a HMF Utility pipe on my quad and where it is stainless steel it is a little on the loud side, would like to be able to quiet it down a touch, its not obnoxious, just not the quiet I had with the stock one..I wont be putting stock one back on so I was hoping to find some options to tame the one I have a little!


----------

